# Bubble Nest Destroyed



## Vyper007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi I've got a male betta now that I've had for about 3 weeks, he's been doing great and yesterday I noticed some bubble on the surface of the water. There were quite a lot of them and they weren't popping. I assume this was my bettas attempt at making a bubblenest ?, the problem is he's in a 2.5g tank and it basically has a filter in the tank which is constantly (all be it very slowly) moving the surface of the water around so I presume any attempt at a bubblenest will be futile.

I'm obviously running the filter in an attempt to keep the tank clean, but does the fact my betta can never finish his hard work cause him undue stress ??

Thoughts ?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If he doesn't have a female, building should keep him busy and out of trouble. I would suggest you try a piece of a floating plant (live or fake) to give his bubbles an anchor and create a "wind break" from the current. I don't believe in going filterless, but a betta will like to have a calm place he can sit without being blown around. You should be able to make a "still corner" with decor.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a male who is in a 2.5 betta kit thingy with a divider (which is not in use) and he always builds a huge nest under the filter. I'd say just let him build. It shouldn't cause him stress.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

He might get a little mad if his nest gets destroyed, but he will just build a new one! If he stops building, don't get worried, unless he starts acting out of the ordinary. Some bettas may only build a few nests a year. One of mine only builds one (without a female) maybe twice a year.


----------

